# How They Wear: Shocking Pink



## StereoXGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

> One of the seasonâ€™s standout trends is the profusion of eye-popping colors, but we understand that the super bright shades can be polarizing. Certainly there are many well-dressed women who embrace the bold hues, but we know an equal number who are oddly unnerved by the nearly neon looks. Weâ€™re not sure where this fear comes fromâ€”perhaps there was an incident involving Hi-Liters in the pastâ€”but hopefully we can cure it today. All you have to do is follow in the stylish footsteps of Sarah Jessica Parker and Mary Kate Olsen and think (shocking) pink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2008)

I love mary-kate's belt


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love mary-kate's belt Me too!


----------



## love2482 (Apr 17, 2008)

Except for Mary Kate, I think all of those outfits are pretty bad! Lol!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 17, 2008)

I love mary kate's belt too and nicky's shoes!


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 17, 2008)

I would totally wear the belt or the shoes lol


----------



## Lia (Apr 17, 2008)

I like the pink shoes as well.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 17, 2008)

I like Nicky Hilton's outfit the best!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 17, 2008)

I love pink.

PS...

&lt;----- This is how I wear bright pink, lol


----------



## daer0n (Apr 17, 2008)

i only like the pink heels lol


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 18, 2008)

My favorite color in the whole world!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 18, 2008)

I like the heels and the belt as well, but some of those outfits are not really that great, LOL


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, All of those outfits are ugly if you ask me.. lol


----------



## Anthea (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't like any of those outfits either, maybe the belt and shoes with something else will be OK.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love pink.
PS...

&lt;----- This is how I wear bright pink, lol

LOL! You wear it well!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 18, 2008)

All of those outfits are fugly, but pink is a nice color


----------



## niksaki (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love mary-kate's belt me too, i love hot pink (but accesories only not clothing lol) especially shoes they look hot with skinny jeans


----------



## monniej (Apr 18, 2008)

belts and scarves only in hot pink for me. anything else is overhelming. jmho~


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 19, 2008)

The only thing I like is Mary-Kate's belt.


----------



## goddess_sham (Apr 19, 2008)

i think hot pink goes nicely wt zebra prints..

e.g zebra- print dress wt hot pink heels (or like hot pink bra like Posh wore once)


----------



## KatJ (Apr 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! You wear it well!




THANK YOU!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2008)

i could wear pink glasses, lol. but the rest is ugly.


----------



## Lia (Apr 20, 2008)

I want cotton candy thigh high knitted socks! LOL


----------



## Changalang1007 (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the color!!!!

But I would only wear it in small portions.

like the belt, or shoes, just something small.


----------

